# New pdf's On Air Vent Site.



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I was able to upload the 3 page report, but for the 1 page report with thermal imaging photos, you will need to go to www.airvent.com to get it from the main front home page yourself.

I just wish that they took the time to have studied a house with Shingle Vent II instead of one with multiple PAV's.

Yes, the results speak for themselves, but I also can see where a ventilation detractor might find opposite logic since this is all the information that they supplied.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Um Ed, whas this supposed to be a reply but you hit new thread instead?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

No Grump.....I thought it deserved a topic to itself.

Which one did you think it should have been a reply to? I think I mentioned it in another thread, so I will soon find out.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I dunno, the way you wrote it; It just seems out of the blue, like reading a reply not a new thread. 

Whatever


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I just figured that their reports might create some discussion, both pro and con, especially if Denis shows up here sometime in the future.

Ed


----------

